# Repair, replace, upgrade, handmedowns



## User76022 (12 Nov 2018)

My oldest son has about outgrown his current bike. It is a pretty rubbish bike but has served him well for a couple of years. As a kid who just wanted to do basic riding, it's heavy weight, awful twist grip 6 speed gears, and pogo stick suspension fork were all fine. 

He's now keen on learning actual skills. He's getting a semi decent entry level mountain bike soon. 

But what to do with his old bike? I can't decide whether to save it and fix it up (pogo stick suspension fork has seized, brakes are poor) for the younger son to grow into, upgrade it somehow ready for younger son, or just get rid of it and buy a new one when my younger son needs one. 

Any thoughts? 

I had thought of giving it a good service, put new uprated brake blocks on, and either replacement pogo stick fork, or see if there is a half decent entry level suspension fork that would fit it.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2018)

Strip, clean, cables etc as required, let younger son loose on it. Anything more than that and it starts to get cheaper and easier to sell it and buy something else.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Nov 2018)

Just service it and let youngster work out if he wants to cycle. The forks can probably be stripped and greased to restore some function. Spending proper money at this point would be a waste until he shows any real interest in cycling.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Nov 2018)

I had a similar conundrum for my youngest. At the moment I have stripped off as much weight as I can, replaced inner/outer cables for the gripshifts (massive difference) and fitted slick tyres. It is border line if he will cope with it. It weighs 14.5kg and he is 7. He is trialing it for a few days, but if it does not work out then I will get a new bike (Vitus 24).

His last bike was a Frog, so he was slightly spoiled, although I find it hard to let him ride a horrible bike seeing as I have 6 bikes myself.


----------



## alicat (12 Nov 2018)

Can you afford a new one for your younger son? What would your budget be? Economics has to come into the equation.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Nov 2018)

Stick it on Gumtree or whatever, sounds like a BSO, hardly ever worth saving imho. Also look on there for a suitable replacement, place is awash with them right now. He'll thank you!


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2018)

Let the eldest use it to learn and practice some basic mechanic skills.


----------



## User76022 (12 Nov 2018)

alicat said:


> Can you afford a new one for your younger son? What would your budget be? Economics has to come into the equation.


I'll be able to afford one when he next needs one but that won't be for a while because he's just got one. But I'm an old school hoarder. I don't like to discard fixable things, but the bike is not really worth selling, as its only a cheap appolo.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2018)

depends on how you lad treats stuff, mine will destroy anything so if its just for trashing around on i would repair.


----------



## Globalti (17 Nov 2018)

Yes repair and hand down. It's what bikes are all about.


----------

